# Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*AND THE WINNER IS...*














:fireworks1::fireworks2:*afterlife2*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

Chances of winning were incredibly good on this one. Thanks to Mike Edwards and Well Go USA for organizing this Giveaway, and to Joe for being an active member on HTS! :T​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations Joe!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on the new movie!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

AWESOME! Thank you Todd, Mike Edwards and the HTS Staff for this wonderful Blu-ray. asere and B-one Thanks.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

afterlife2 said:


> AWESOME! Thank you Todd and the HTS Staff for this wonderful Blu-ray. asere and B-one Thanks.


Big shout to Mike Edwards... he's the one that organized this from start to finish! He's an unbelievable asset to the HTS community. :T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads Joe! Nice to see another member in the winners club! Enjoy the show! And a special thanks to Todd, Mike and of course Well Go USA far another HTS Giveaway!


----------

